# Dimastech ECO Pot V.2.0



## Lubio 07 (5. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Was haltet ihr von diesem Pot als Einstieg zum Benchem mit Dice? Momentan gibts den Pot reduziert von 139€ auf 83€, weshlab ich hier mal fragen wollte ob der Pot überhaubt was taugt.
Und hat der Pot eine Bohrung für ein Thermometer? 

Danke schonmal für alle Antworten


----------



## der8auer (5. August 2011)

Ich habe das Teil noch nie in freier Wildbahn gesehen. Die Struktur ist nicht wirklich überzeugend auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass der Preis mit 83€ nicht schlecht ist. 

Bei Aquatuning ist ein Bilder der Unterseite zu sehen. Kann dort leider kein Loch für einen Temperaturfühler erkennen. Könntest zur Not den Fühler mit Klebeband und WLP am Pot unten befestigen aber das wird leider nicht sehr genau sein.

Habe leider keine Pots mehr in dieser Preisklasse sonst hätte ich dir etwas angeboten 


edit: Gab vor kurzem erst bei XS eine Diskussion zu diesem Pot: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?272951-Curious-about-Dimastech-s-ECO-Pot


----------

